# Stop raining



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, we have had enough. The pond has risen a couple of feet and of course everything in the yard and back porch has found its way to the pond with all the rain and wind. Anybody want to go fishing?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

What kinda fish yout got stocked?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> What kinda fish yout got stocked?


Ah this is Mississippi. Just bluegill and red ear bream and bass


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

Blugills on fly rods is a blast! Not to mention a nice eat.


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

Any good wood floating in there? I'll cast a line!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Blugills on fly rods is a blast! Not to mention a nice eat.


I usually use a crappie/white pearch jig and let them fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2015)

I remember my papaw taking me down to the pond as a kid... the bluegill were so populated, he would just take his cane pole with a bare hook and catch them all day long. We always had lots of bluegill to eat in the summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

I have to many. Need to catch some in a bad way


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't let the population get to outta hand, the bass should help that, otherwise you could get stunted fish that won't get as big as they can. 

A good fish fry should keep the balance in check!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Ah this is Mississippi. Just bluegill and red ear bream and bass



Redneck fish taste funny...must be all the inbreeding.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Don't let the population get to outta hand, the bass should help that, otherwise you could get stunted fish that won't get as big as they can.
> 
> A good fish fry should keep the balance in check!


Yeah I have a couple of ol timers who come catch the bream. I'm not a big fan of them


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bream translation is sunfish correct?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

I believe so.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 4, 2015)

Love me some sunfish. A little black and yellow beetle spin gets them almost every time.
We call them popcorn fish because you can pop a little fillet in your mouth every 45 seconds or so.

Here sunfish are bream, bluegill, pumpkinseed, redear, redbreast, and others.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> Love me some sunfish. A little black and yellow beetle spin gets them almost every time.
> We call them popcorn fish because you can pop a little fillet in your mouth every 45 seconds or so.


I love to catch them


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

The bettle spins are so deadly on them some days. Brings back memories of being a kid with the exact black and yellow one you said!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> The bettle spins are so deadly on them some days. Brings back memories of being a kid with the exact black and yellow one you said!


I have a few black and yellow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 4, 2015)

I had a very light weight rod that a sunfish 3/4 the size of your hand could almost bend double. Lost it from the boat going down the road. Last year was the first I could take my G-son fishing (now 5). Maybe I need to make a trip to Outdoor World to find a new one for him to use this spring. Lot's more fun when that rod really bends.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2015)

Our pond had bass, crappie, channel cats, snapping turtles, and lots of bluegill. We had some humongous grass carp as well, along with a couple albino channel cats and a few hybrid bluegill. Something happened about 6 or 7 years ago and most all of the fish died. It sits directly across the road from a limestone rock quarry, and gets limed daily when they sweep the road (along with the fields, barns, cars, houses, everything in the winds path). 

A few years ago, I took a backhoe and dipped out around the edges where the cattle had pushed it in and caused a bunch of grassy stuff to start growing. Need to get an escavator out there and clean it out real good and get some cattails out of it.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Got some crappie out of Roosevelt lake last year that were killer, cut them into 2" chunks and batter them in mix of half flour and half cornmeal and drop them in the hot oil and in about 15 seconds they float to the top and they will melt in your mouth, oh how yummy!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2015)

I love to catch them, and love to eat them. They are so fun to catch, put up a good fight for a small fish. Great fun with an ultra light spinning rod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2015)

Any recipes you can share on cookin em would be sweet.....


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Any recipes you can share on cookin em would be sweet.....


I don't really eat them but when I do I just scale them and fry them whole. Wife knows what the batter is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Any recipes you can share on cookin em would be sweet.....


I fillet em and just pan fry them, Only takes a couple of minutes per side. Very sweet white flakey meat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Any recipes you can share on cookin em would be sweet.....



Well Joe just about gave the TOP SECRET RECIPE away.
Some speckled perch (Crappie up north ) are big enough to fillet before cooking but most of the time they are cooked whole like the other sunfish.
To the flour and corn meal Joe mentioned you add salt and pepper to taste. Botta Bing Botta Boom

Hard to find but I prefer straight extra-fine corn meal, no flour. Get a large pan to bread them in for a large gathering or for smaller gathering (dozen folks or less) put the meal in a paper bag, drop in 3-4 fish at the time, fold it closed and shake, remove and repeat.
Drop in hot oil and when they float they are ready. Serve with cole slaw and cheese grits.

Some folks don't like them it seems. Probably folks that never learned how to eat them to avoid the bones easily. The fillets are after they are cooked.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

